

StartEngine partners with Accenture - jdolitsky
http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/27/startengine-goes-corporate-with-accenture-partnership-will-an-innovation-as-a-service-program-turn-off-entrepreneurs/

======
PolarBearConkle
It will be interesting to see how this plays out -- a potential pivot for the
accelerator model to focus more on established businesses and less on "black
swan farming," as Paul Graham puts it.

